
Facebook’s cryptocurrency has a trust problem - imartin2k
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/18/18683867/facebook-cryptocurrency-libra-calibra-trust-banking
======
FillardMillmore
"Using Libra means trusting Facebook, which is a hard sell in 2019".

I think this is the essence of the problem that Facebook will have to
overcome. Unless Facebook can convince its userbase that it can be trusted
with PII data, how could they convince the same userbase that they can be
trusted with their monetary transactions?

